# 400a o/h res. Service



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

You may have a local or POCO amendment stating otherwise, but you can certainly put parallel conductors in the same raceway.

310.15(B)(2)(a) will apply, however, so by the time you increase your wire size, you may find it more economical to either not parallel, or install a seperate raceway.


----------



## terry (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks, i guess i'll not parallel my feeders.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

And there are only 4 holes in the weatherhead


----------

